# Fox 17 Honey investigation in Michigan



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Saw that piece as well when they initially aired it. Honey sales tripled the very next day. Thanks Fox 17.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

That's one reason why I label mine wildflower, They buy it or they don't.


----------

